# bill hall..your opinion please



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

need the expertise of mr model murdering.....
item # 390582697842 on e bay..the guy has a TAN aurora charger..i asked a question of him and got an oddball answer..some other inquiring mind asked and got the answer of....the original owner said it was white..and he coated the car with aurora plastic tan color from another car i beleive....
YOU GOT TO SEE THIS ONE AND READ THE QUESTIONS ASKED ON THE BOTTOM AND THE ANSWERS....MR BILL HALL WOULD KNOW IF THIS COULD BE DONE......THANKS..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd say -Yeah, Item as described ! They Sprayed Tan Goop on the Body, and also repainted the Vinyl Top Black. I dunno WHY somebody would go to all that Trouble tho ? As the car should have Decreased in value because of that !? But I see they're a few crazy bidders bidding on it- LOL !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

....although, without a solvent swab test(on the inside), I'd be hard pressed to tell the dif between sprayed on Tan Goop and Sprayed on TAN Paint !?
But ya figure if the guy was good enough to spray goop on, he would have coated the underside better, and did a better job of masking the roof for a repaint ?!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Ruined*

Sure, used to do color changes all the time. There's a few of them out there. It was during my experimental years with the process. I now only match color when spraying, if at all. 

Some years ago I produced a tan T-jet Charger for Alfaslot at his request. Originally white, it was sprayed in medium Tan goop. I did not spray the underside on purpose. According to lore, the stripes were later changed to white.

Last time it sold around 85 bux.

Scroll a bit here.....http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2526471&postcount=296

It is quite possible that it is the same model. I did go to some length to distinguish from an original.

1. I would never leave a pebbly sheet rock mud/texture on a roof spray. She may have sustained damage.

2. Note how the roof black drops onto the A-pillar. A VERY difficult area to get just right. The inside of the passenger B pillar has another flagrant masking error that wasnt corrected. 

3. Note that the momu version has ALL details painstakingly accented in silver. Under magnification I'll bet you can pick up some silver sludge in the cowl vent detail where the accent paint was mopped off the wipers (it looks a little grubby in there), maybe in the gas cap depression too. Good luck getting that cowl area squeaky clean of metallic silver.

So based on premise that everything is true. I'd say my original model has been de-worked in an effort to make it more palatable to the hoighty toighty collector types. It was never my intent to pass it off as anything but a custom. It possible that someone else created a similar model. The original model does have one unmistakeable "tell" that we cant see in the auction pictures. Regardless of all conjecture, I have a gut feeling she's one of mine. I'm heartbroken to see her derelict condition.

******
Ralph, the reason was: because I love modeling slot cars. As a turded up white charger it had scrap value. Folks still wanna pay $2.98 and receive $298.00. A part of our hobby to which I have never subscribed. It's why I dont work for collectors anymore. Rather than languishing in someones gonna get to it someday drawer; as a tan facsimilie, she recieved a new lease on life creating annoying questions and prompting suppositions.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Bill, nice reply to the subject :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

RE- Bill's old post....


Bill Hall said:


> So I'd been putting off spraying some charger details until they were BOTH ready. They are a pain in neck to mask and I wanted to do all my suffering at once. If ya remember the purple unit arrived a ways back and had screwpost ringworms on the hood and trunk that I removed with fire. A pillars and vent posts were bent and noodled but not broken. They were corrected using the Testors softening trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Look at the glass in the auction pics, it covers the side windows, Aurora didn't do that, Johny did!! Also, the bumper mounts look suspect to me. I say its a Johnny Lightning, not worth the final price!!

JS


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmmm....10 bids- w/winning of $147.05 ...BUT, the item was RE-LISTED !!!!??? But if you clicky on that link it says- "This listing (190831795185) has been removed, or this item is not available."


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Jim,
I believe Aurora Chargers did have glass on the sides. And, as for the bumpers, I'm sure they would have been removed before the goop was spray applied. But you're right about the poor reapplication. It's one of the reasons I didn't think it was from Bill. That, and the stripe color difference. Not sure why someone would take a perfectly good Bill Hall creation, and muck it up. 
Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

All the genuine Aurora chargers I've worked on, that had glass, included the side windows. The tan model left here without glass or bumpers. Note the pix. 

$147 lol....I'd have to say they didnt read the auction description much beyond "Tan Charger".


----------

